# EVO LED light assy



## Dodiesel (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has tried these or heard anything about them. They seem to be a good deal. I have a 90 gallon 48" wide tank. I kind of think I might need two of these assy's as one would only provide 96 watts of lighting, but then they are LED so I am a little confused lol. Thanks! I guess I cant post a link to Ebay, but the information needed to see it is here.

EVO-48-6500K-LED


----------



## ACFishTank (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm interested as well. I found the following on eBay and wondering if it will work well on a 15 gallon:

24" EVO Quad LED Light System Plant Version by Green Element
Dimensions - 23.00” x 9.25” x 1.25”
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 28 LEDs
4230 Lumen
3 watt LEDs
28x 6500K 

Seems pretty good for the price, but all this LED stuff is new to me.

Mike


----------



## RedseaReefer (Aug 21, 2012)

I think if three watt LED's can grow coral rocks then they can probably grow the sh*t out of some plants  what was the price on one for the 48"? I actually got a 4x54w t5ho coralife with 2x geismann aquaflora and 2x geismann mid-day bulbs cost about $250 and what? Like $20 a bulb or less and it's a lot of light. 

Currently I have it on a 75 but I'd like to replace it with a 90 as well. But def +1 for 3w LEDs. They are intense.. Literally haha need cooling though for long life expectancy


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

ACFishTank said:


> I'm interested as well. I found the following on eBay and wondering if it will work well on a 15 gallon:
> 
> 24" EVO Quad LED Light System Plant Version by Green Element
> Dimensions - 23.00” x 9.25” x 1.25”
> ...


Thanks for the information. I was looking at some technical data on those, 4230 lumen this is a lot, 28 X 3 watts leds.

Of course if someone would take PAR readings, that would be even better.

Michel.


----------



## ACFishTank (Jul 26, 2004)

micheljq said:


> Thanks for the information. I was looking at some technical data on those, 4230 lumen this is a lot, 28 X 3 watts leds.
> 
> Of course if someone would take PAR readings, that would be even better.
> 
> Michel.


Yeah 4230 lumen seems like a lot. They also have a version that is 16 x 3W:

24" EVO LED 6500K by Green Element
Dimensions - 23.00” x 5.00” x 1.00”
Brackets add 0.65" in height
Includes 16 LEDs
3 watt LED
2100 Lumen
16x 6500K LEDs

For $85.00 it seems like a pretty good value, but without experience with LED lights I'm a bit apprehensive to go for it. When I left the hobby I had T5s, but I like the LED solution (or at least the concept a lot better). Hopefully someone here has one and can offer their opinion.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you considered buying an LED unit from a forum supporting company that provides PAR data for all their models and has a proven track record of growing plants versus some random LED assembly from a random ebay seller?


----------



## ACFishTank (Jul 26, 2004)

TexasCichlid said:


> Have you considered buying an LED unit from a forum supporting company that provides PAR data for all their models and has a proven track record of growing plants versus some random LED assembly from a random ebay seller?


Absolutely! If they are in a reasonable price range. Could you make some recommendations?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

ACFishTank said:


> Absolutely! If they are in a reasonable price range. Could you make some recommendations?


Sure. No CO2, get a Finnex FugeRay. If you have CO2 and want to grow higher light plants, get a Ray II. Both are reasonably priced. Here is another member that I found that bought the Evo and was somewhat disappointed in it compared to his Finnex.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193681


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have 2 of the evo 18in with 10 3w led fixtures they arent so bad not as bright as you would think at 18in I get around 80par and I also replaced all the blue leds with 10k. I also have the new marineland reef capable led 18 with timer and they only use 1w leds and I get 160par at 18in.


----------



## ACFishTank (Jul 26, 2004)

TexasCichlid said:


> Sure. No CO2, get a Finnex FugeRay. If you have CO2 and want to grow higher light plants, get a Ray II. Both are reasonably priced. Here is another member that I found that bought the Evo and was somewhat disappointed in it compared to his Finnex.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193681


Thanks TexasCichlid! I'm thinking of keeping crypts primarily, but would like to consider some ground cover as well. Do you think the FugeRay is sufficient, or should I just go with the Ray II? I plan to provide CO2, but I'm not necessarily concentrating on 'high light' plants.


----------



## Dodiesel (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow lots of great info, thanks! The FugeRay was actually my first choice until I saw the awesome price of the EVO. I think I will still go with the FugeRay as it is proven though. The Lumens just confuses the heck out of me. I am good with understanding PAR though. I dont plan on using CO2 at least for a while, and my substrate on my 90 gal tank is about 21 inches from the surface of the water. Outstanding post by TexasCichlid. Wish I had seen that before lol as it answered all of my questions about the same exact fixtures.


----------

